# Memory Integrity Test Failed



## Deviant (Jan 23, 2007)

Good evening,

Last night my laptop was unable to boot up. I run the diagnostics tool available at the Dell's start screen and I found my laptop had this error displayed when it perfomormed the XMATS32 Test

Error Code: 0123
Msg Error Code: 2000-0123
MSG: Memory Integrity Test Failed
Adress = 0_31FEE0A4h, Actual= FFFFFFF9h, Expected= FFFFFFFBh
Location = DIMM_A

Can somedbody help me out please?

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi John,

It seems like a bad memory module is highly likely. I would take out one RAM stick at a time and see if it boots with one but not the other. If it does, then you know you have a bad DIMM.


----------

